# Hello :)



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

I've just noticed this part of the forum! Nice to have a place for us girlies :mrgreen:

I've had my TT for a week now and LOVE it! Although any tips on getting in/out gracefully in a skirt will be much appreciated...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hello MIssus_Pod,

we had a nice curry cruise/meet tonight. I hope you will join us in May when we'll go ten-pin bowling to Chesterfield 

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Dani 

Sounds like fun! I was hoping to join some meets as I'm a newbie TT owner so would be nice to meet some peeps from the owners club.

Jo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Jo  Keep an eye on the Events board, I'll be posting up soon

Dani


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

hi all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hello Mary Anne,

welcome to the club


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Missus_Pod said:


> I've just noticed this part of the forum! Nice to have a place for us girlies :mrgreen:
> 
> I've had my TT for a week now and LOVE it! Although any tips on getting in/out gracefully in a skirt will be much appreciated...


now if you could send some video or pics of the problem of you in a skirt trying to enter or exit the car i might be able to help :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer, I am shocked  :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

boys will be boys eh 

(the term men is debatable) haha  jokes


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer, I am shocked  :wink:


Now Dani you know I like to help out where I can boss


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL ive just seen the replies and nearly did laugh out loud!  :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just do it girl  LOL is very good for overall emotions and health [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone looking to buy a 225?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Missus_Pod said:
> 
> 
> > I've just noticed this part of the forum! Nice to have a place for us girlies :mrgreen:
> ...


Great suggestion, it could even be put up on the knowledge base


----------

